# Looking for a bow only lease - Metro Atlanta



## ATLRoach (Jan 26, 2012)

Looking for a Bow Only Lease in Cobb, Fulton, Gwinett, Forsyth and possible Cherokee. Please let me know what you have. I'm a responsible hunter that is trophy and management minded.


----------



## ATLRoach (Jan 29, 2012)

To the top.. Still looking.


----------



## BowHard (Jan 30, 2012)

Back to the top with this thread im looking in these areas as well


----------



## ATLRoach (Feb 6, 2012)

Still Looking


----------



## gotta biggn (Feb 8, 2012)

I have 315 acres in Bibb county that I need to lease. $9.00 per acre


----------



## ATLRoach (Feb 14, 2012)

gotta biggn said:


> I have 315 acres in Bibb county that I need to lease. $9.00 per acre



Bibb is Macon not the Metro ATL Area.


----------



## z71mathewsman (Feb 14, 2012)

Good Luck,,,


----------



## BowHard (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey roach heres a suggestion for u. Just go knock on peoples doors.... lol u could possibly trade work for hunting priviledges or something along those lines...The worst they can tell you is no. just my opinion it wouldnt hurt to try.  good luck finding something!


----------



## pibald07 (Feb 21, 2012)

Gotta Biggin,

Send me info on your Bibb county lease. Coordinates, address, description, ect..

Thanks


----------

